# hcg recon ?



## 1krazyrider (May 14, 2011)

I have pregnal 5000iu . Should i use the mix that comes with ,or use just bw. i plan on dosing 500 iu twice ew during cycle and going to preload pins and store in fridge, any thoughts ?


----------



## cutright (May 14, 2011)

The stuff it comes with will be fine!!! Enjoy your cycle


----------



## DEE151 (May 14, 2011)

mix 5ml of bac water with your hcg. now you got 1000iu=1ml 500iu=half ml witch is the 50 mark on the insulin syringe thats if you use the u100 unsulin syringe. i am to doong this in another 2wks, i will be taking 500iu as well 2x week. do not use the water that comes with it, its not eniff.


----------



## cutright (May 15, 2011)

The water it comes with is enough, all your doing is diluting your HCG more with 5ml, the solution it comes with is 1ml you'll have 5000iu to 1ml if you want 500 just pull to .1 it's the same equation just different concentration. People dilute because they think the math is easier. .1 will give you 500iu if you want to use the stuff it came with I've done it both ways. But Ive never diluted 5000iu with 5ml that's too much IMO


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 15, 2011)

Ok thanx  to all , how about preloading pins, since I don't have any storage viles ? I'll store them in fridge  and would these leak ?


----------



## cutright (May 15, 2011)

No they won't leak alot of guys do it that way


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 15, 2011)

cutright said:


> No they won't leak alot of guys do it that way


 appreciate that Man


----------

